
Congress, It’s Time to Pay Musicians - morsegeek
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/28/opinion/congress-musicians-music-bus.html
======
aurizon
This is OK, if the fees the streamers charge do not increase, thus they
operate with lower margins - if they can. If they can not operate with lower
margins, then they must pass the costs on in monthly fees, which will reduce
subscribers and increase piracy. . They often call this the law of unintended
consequences...QPP...[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unintended_consequences](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unintended_consequences)

~~~
aurizon
There is a complex relationship between the true artists and the 'labels'.
Often the bulk of the cash gravitated to the labels, as many artists have
complained. We have also seen the excess that some artists have fallen into,
in terms of drugs, bad asset management etc. It makes sense that artists be
properly funded AND protected by their own indulgence with the imposition of
an annual income process as well as a pension fund - fully funded, not
controlled by the labels, but also not controlled by the artists, and with an
independant pension authority that can not be stolen from in some manner. This
would protect them and ensure they would not end up prey to take tax evasion
schemes that are disallowed and they end up in tax debts for life. This will
require complex and well designed legislation (agreed by all players) and not
prey to government, label or fund administrators. No label stock is allowed.
The Teacher's Pension fund comes to mind. It is fully funded, run by the
members in their tens of thousands who select how it is run, with legal advice
and free of label conflict. The labels would hate this - they can fill the
fund with paper shares and then bankrupt the shell and leave. Here are a few
such self serving scandals by governments as well as company admins.
[https://www.google.ca/search?q=pension+scandal&oq=pension+sc...](https://www.google.ca/search?q=pension+scandal&oq=pension+scandal&aqs=chrome..69i57.4333j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

